# resident in the US working in the UK



## motodop (Jan 10, 2008)

I moved (green card) to the US 10 months ago from the UK. I have travelled back to the UK to do some freelance TV work. If i pay my tax on this income in the UK, i still have to declare it in the UK as 'worldwide' income. Do i ten get a refund? Also if i used my own money to buy flights to the UK for these jobs are these expenses declared on my tax form in the UK or in the US.
Thanks for any help,
moto


----------



## Rachel_Heath (Mar 16, 2008)

A lot depends on how long during the British tax year you've been back to blighty. Anything long that 183 days and you're considered a UK Tax payer (rules change if you constantly travel over 4 or more years). If you're only spending a few weeks out there then essentially you should not be expected to have any PAYE impact on your earnings. It also depends on how you are being paid - are you considered an employee or an independent contractor.

Don't forget, as a Green Card holder you are considered a permanent resident of the US and so are required to declare all your worldwide income to the IRS.

The US and UK do enjoy a treaty to help prevent double taxation but it doesn't always work the way you'd expect it to.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Even without a treaty, though, I think you can deduct the UK tax paid from your US tax bill. But really, it's time to find yourself an international tax accountant. If you are in the entertainment business, there should be plenty of people around with the same issues, so you might be able to get some references that way.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

No matter how you do it, you can generally take a tax credit for taxes paid in the UK. But, depending on what your income is, this is almost a guaranteed way to subject yourself to the AMT - alternative minimum tax. It's not fatal, but it's a royal PITA.

I think Rachel's suggestion is probably the best. Find a good tax advisor in the US who is familiar with issues of foreign nationals, and then find a tax person in the UK. (This stuff is vastly simplified by doing things online!)
Cheers,
Bev


----------

